# Price Gouging



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I totally understand this is a sensitive time for all those affected by the storm, and what they did here is in poor taste, but I also recognize that is actually the "normal" price for bottled water at Best Buy (as crazy as it may sound).

What this should really do is make us think twice the next time we reach into the cooler to grab that $1.79 bottle of Dasani at the store... because when we do, we're buying water at a rate of $42.96/case (or $11.46/gallon). I know I'm too often guilty of this. :shock:

https://twitter.com/kenklippenstein/status/902571298521399296


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Well said.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> What this should really do is make us think twice the next time we reach into the cooler to grab that $1.79 bottle of *Dasani* at the store........I know I'm too often guilty of this. :shock:


I think you misspelled Dr Pepper :lol:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > What this should really do is make us think twice the next time we reach into the cooler to grab that $1.79 bottle of *Dasani* at the store........I know I'm too often guilty of this. :shock:
> ...


Wow good catch on that one j nick. I totally missed that.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Ware said:


> What this should really do is make us think twice the next time we reach into the cooler to grab that $1.79 bottle of Dasani at the store... because when we do, we're buying water at a rate of $42.96/case (or $11.46/gallon). I know I'm too often guilty of this. :shock:


Did I just hear a suggestion for a TLF water bottle?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

social port said:


> Did I just hear a suggestion for a TLF water bottle?


Cool idea, but in the meantime the TLF stickers are actually weatherproof and dishwasher safe. My wife put one on her water bottle.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Ware said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > Did I just hear a suggestion for a TLF water bottle?
> ...


Think you could do me, and future TLF'ers a favor and sticky the stocks of supplies (say that 3 times fast) in your post on that thread? I'd like to order a few things.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Think you could do me, and future TLF'ers a favor and sticky the stocks of supplies (say that 3 times fast) in your post on that thread? I'd like to order a few things.


I still have everything listed in that thread.


----------

